# UK ILR dependent (Settlement) child visa from India - Urgent queries



## buddy16481 (Feb 6, 2014)

HI Member's,

I need some information from this forum

I am planning to apply a settlement visa for my child from India at the end of Feb 2014. I am really confused what document needed..I would really appreciate, if you help me with following queries:

Myself and my wife got ILR visa last year Jan 2013, she went to India at the end of the May 2013 to give a birth. my son was born on October 2014 .my wife is in India with my son 

1) Five months ago,I have recently joined to new employer as a permanent employee (Annual salary £25K before tax), In previous company I was working as a fixed term contractor (Annual salary £20K before tax)

2) If I count the last 12 months salary before tax it comes £22800 (Mar-2013 to Feb 2014). Am I satisfying the financial requirements?

3) My biggest concern is I have rented 2 double bedrooms in a 3 bedroom house with proper tenancy agreement (my owner is sharing one of the 3rd room). Is it goona be a problem for the home office ? when I looked at the application form they are asking the persons name,nationality and Passport number who are living in the property other than the sponsors. In my case my landlord is sharing the property and he is staying in the 3rd bedroom. I damn sure he wont give his passport number,in this case what i have to do?

Am I eligible to apply ILR visa for my son? Am I satisfying the requirements/criteria for my sons ILR visa?

Is there any other documents needed other than (12 months payslips,bank statement,sons birth certificate,letter from employer)?

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pity your wife didn't stay in UK to give birth, as your son would have been British otherwise than by descent.
As things stand, you need to get his Indian passport and apply for settlement visa on online equivalent of form VAF4A and complete Appendix 1. Fees are £851 (or local equivalent). As your child is eligible for indefinite leave to enter, there is no financial requirement to meet.
Read http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...dlaw/IDIs/chp8-annex/children.pdf?view=Binary


----------



## buddy16481 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello Joopa,

Thanks for a very quick reply, 

My worries is about the Accommodation. I have rented 2 double bedrooms in a 3 bedroom house with proper tenancy agreement (my owner is sharing one of the 3rd room). Is it goona be a problem for the home office ? when I looked at the application form appendix 1, they are asking the persons name,nationality and Passport number who are living in the property other than the sponsors. In my case my landlord is sharing the property and he is staying in the 3rd bedroom. I damn sure he wont give his passport number,in this case what I have to do?

does it create a problem? 

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Find another place to live?


----------



## buddy16481 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Joopa, very quick one i have read the link what you have sent, I would like to clarify one doubt from you. the following lines are confusing

Subject to the requirements of Paragraph 297 of the Immigration Rules, indefinite 
leave to enter the United Kingdom may be granted to a child under 18 years of age 
where
both parents are present and settled here, or are being admitted on the same 
occasion for settlement; or* [ Present means are they talking about alive or physically present in UK]*

• one parent is present and settled here and the other is being admitted on the 
same occasion for settlement at the time the child is seeking admission; or* [what is this mean?]*


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

First part mean both parents are currently, at the time of applying for the child's visa, living and settled in UK.

Second part means one parent is living and settled in UK and the other parent is applying at the same time as the child to be given leave to settle here as spouse/partner.


----------



## buddy16481 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello Joopa,

Recently i have applied Settlement visa for my child (myself and my wife are ILR visa) on 23rd April 2014, I have received an email today say that my passport has been dispatched .i am really worried, is there any problems on my application?
how come they processed it 2 days?

I have filled VAF4A and Appendix 1 form

please answer me if you have any thoughts in your mind

Kind Regards
Prakash


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Quite possible as it is a simple application. Just wait till you get your documents back.


----------



## buddy16481 (Feb 6, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Quite possible as it is a simple application. Just wait till you get your documents back.


Hello Joopa,


My son got the settlement visa that is really amazing just in 2 days they gave the visa 
First I have to say very very thanks to you and moderators 

we are getting reply from this forum within hours or a day. 


Thanks
Prakash


----------



## buddy16481 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Sponsoring Parents from India*



Joppa said:


> Quite possible as it is a simple application. Just wait till you get your documents back.


Hello,

Recently i have sponsored for my son(7 months old) to get the settlement visa and he got the visa 25th April 2014. While bringing my son,I am planning to call my parents for family visitor visa for 6 months .

Is there any time limit to sponsored the other family members?

Are I am eligible to sponsor my parents? or do i have to wait for some time?

Any suggestions that would be greatly appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## boyapati (Jul 12, 2014)

*settlement visa for child born in uk*

Hi guys,
my son was born in UK and went to india after 6 months on indian passport. My wife and myself got ILR in january 2013 and we want to bring our son back.can any one of u plz help me what to do ,documents needed and application form to fill. read in UKBA website that we can apply online and can pay fee only on online not in VFS centre, is that true.plz plz help me out.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm away from home so cannot check details, but I think you can apply to have your son registered as British because both parents now have ILR. I further think it's best to apply for his registration after his arrival in UK, as that will grant him citizenship otherwise than by descent. To confirm all this, you have to wait till Monday.


----------



## boyapati (Jul 12, 2014)

Joppa said:


> I'm away from home so cannot check details, but I think you can apply to have your son registered as British because both parents now have ILR. I further think it's best to apply for his registration after his arrival in UK, as that will grant him citizenship otherwise than by descent. To confirm all this, you have to wait till Monday.


Hello Joppa thanx for ur reply,but i need to apply dependent visa for my son to come to this country isn't it or can i apply for british passport straight from india,plz let me know.and further if i need to apply for dependent do i need to fill Appendix 1 or 2 just let me know thanx.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

He needs to register as British citizen under Section 1(3), which is his entitlement. But you still have to pay a fee of £669. Turnaround time is around 3-4 months, but can be longer as the Liverpool nationality section has a big backlog. Plus several months to get his passport.
You can apply for dependant visa instead, completing Appendix 2.


----------



## boyapati (Jul 12, 2014)

Joppa said:


> He needs to register as British citizen under Section 1(3), which is his entitlement. But you still have to pay a fee of £669. Turnaround time is around 3-4 months, but can be longer as the Liverpool nationality section has a big backlog. Plus several months to get his passport.
> You can apply for dependant visa instead, completing Appendix 2.


Hello Joppa sorry to trouble u again i read that if we r on settlement visa we need to complete appendix 1 is that right or do appendix 2


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it's Appendix 1 as you are both settled.


----------



## buddy16481 (Feb 6, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Quite possible as it is a simple application. Just wait till you get your documents back.


Hello Joopa,

My son got ILR Visa from india on the month of April 2014 until 2019, for some personal reasons I am not bringing him to UK until January 2015. 

Is there any time limit i have to bring him after getting the visa for first time. becz i heard from some of my friend we have to bring within the 6 months...
please clarify my doubt

Kind Regards
Prakash


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think so.


----------



## Sukrat (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi, please help with my child's dependent visa application process from india. Me and my wife both were granted ILR on 10/07/2012. 

My wife is currently in india with our new born and I want to know whether I need t complete appendix 1 or appendix 2 with my application form. 

From other forums it appears that I should complete appendix 2 however when I emailed home office they suggested me to complete appendix 1. 

Could any of you please help? I am not able to submit application as I am not sure which form is required. 

Many thanks 

Sukrat


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sukrat said:


> Hi, please help with my child's dependent visa application process from india. Me and my wife both were granted ILR on 10/07/2012. My wife is currently in india with our new born and I want to know whether I need t complete appendix 1 or appendix 2 with my application form. From other forums it appears that I should complete appendix 2 however when I emailed home office they suggested me to complete appendix 1. Could any of you please help? I am not able to submit application as I am not sure which form is required. Many thanks Sukrat


Appendix 2 and one of you will be the sponsor, preferably one who is earning. You only need to meet the maintenance requirement.


----------

